# Am I eligible for Quebec Immigration



## waqasjeral (Jan 29, 2012)

hi

I am an aerospace engineer with a non-canadian bachelors degree presently working and living outside quebec. I am planning to apply for quebec selection certificate but I am not sure on two things

Am I eligible to apply? if yes then
In the application package, which Contract for Self-sufficiency (because there are two, one for humanitarian grounds and other excluding humanitarian grounds), i could not understand the difference between two
Do I need to attach my bank statement or other assets to show my net worth that I am able to fulfill financial self-sufficiency?
Is French compulsory even if one achieves required pass marks?


----------

